#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή τοπογραφικού για άδεια κατεδάφισης

## eleonidas

Καλησπέρα,

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν απαιτείται αμοιβή τοπογραφικού (αντίγραφο απόδειξης παροχής υπηρεσιών τοπογράφου μηχανικού) προκειμένου να εκδοθεί άδεια κατεδάφισης μια ισόγειας αποθήκης (δεν υπάρχουν άλλα κτίσματα) σε ένα οικόπεδο.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Στην §2 του άρθρου 40 του Ν.4495/17 θα βρεις τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά για άδεια κατεδάφισης.
Μεταξύ αυτών είναι και τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα.

Οι αμοιβές των μηχανικών είναι ελεύθερα διαπραγματεύσιμες ήδη από το 2011.
Οπότε μπορεί να συμφωνήσεις σε αμοιβή 0,01€ και να εκδώσεις το αντίστοιχο παραστατικό.

----------

